# Don't drop your stylus.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Prisoners in New York will be issued free tablets under new contract
BUFFALO, N.Y. (WKBW) - Under a new state contract, all inmates in New York State prisons will receive free tablets.

The Department of Corrections and Community Supervision (DOCCS) is partnering with JPay, a company that specializes in inmate and corrections-related services. JPay is providing the tablets at no cost to the state or inmates, and DOCCS is not taking commissions for the tablets.
The tablets will be preloaded with educational content, and DOCCS plans to make additional services available through the tablets, such as Prison Rape Elimination Act reporting, Grievance filing, and the potential for placing commissary orders.

The tablets will not be able to connect to the internet, but inmates will be able to use the tablets to purchase music, e-books, videos, and other entertainment. They will also be able to connect to a secure e-mail system to communicate with family and friends as approved by DOCCS.
State corrections officials say they believe using the tablets will help inmates stay in touch with their families and be better prepared to reenter into the community.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The "How to make toilet wine" and the "Can I use this as a shank" apps will cost extra.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

And they’ll be ordering hits along with commissary.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Free? I keep hearing that word in welfare stories, illegal alien stories, EBT fraud stories........it means TAX INCREASE!


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Wtf,. I don't have a tablet


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Oakum yokum said:


> Wtf,. I don't have a tablet


I'm still running a 386 with a 14.4bps modem


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

tower PC here.

Most downloaded 'song' throughout the system, "FUCK DA POLICE". Second most downloaded, by white supremacists, "Police On My Back" by The Clash.


----------



## doc1126 (May 5, 2008)

recipe for disaster imho. 

EVERY SINGLE digital aspect of this type of stuff (jpay, etc.) has been and will be abused. 

We switched to a digital commissary ordering and the cons figured out a way to communicate with other cons at other prisons by using a coded "language" within the store order items. 

Stay frosty in there....


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

RodneyFarva said:


> I'm still running a 386 with a 14.4bps modem


Commodore 64?

Yeah, I had one.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> Prisoners in New York will be issued free tablets under new contract
> BUFFALO, N.Y. (WKBW) - Under a new state contract, all inmates in New York State prisons will receive free tablets.


Unfriggingreal. What a disgrace.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

The inmate union did a great job this contract!

Any updates ?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

It turns out that the 'no lockouts/no strikes' clause was also removed. The inmates are pushing for a lockout at this very moment.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

Kilvinsky said:


> It turns out that the 'no lockouts/no strikes' clause was also removed. The inmates are pushing for a lockout at this very moment.


I'm dying inside right now hahahahaha


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

They already hsve tablets here in Massachusetts!
They aren't free Atleast not yet. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

